# Las Vegas 9/25-9/29 consecutive 2 to 3 nights



## toansem (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm interested in the 2br unit.  My dates are any days from 9/25-9/29 for 2 - 3 nights. If it's not too much trouble, can you quote me for the followings:
                               9/25-9/27 (2 nights)
                               9/25-9/28 (3 nights)
                               9/26-9/28 (2 nights)
                               9/26-9/29 (3 nights)
                               9/27-9/29 (2 nights)
Thank you.


----------



## toansem (Sep 19, 2015)

*No longer needed.*

Thank you.  We got a reservation.


----------

